# Toro Snowblower CCR2500 carb replacement



## jpkeller55 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Toro CCR 2500 snowblower that I bought in 1999 that has a 5hp R-Tek engine. I am in need of replacing the carburetor. The old carb has the number 98-7002 stamped on it. I cannot find this carburetor anywhere. Does anybody know if there is a replacement carburetor for this and what the number is? Thanks much, Jim


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

What is the model and serial number for the snowblower?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

I think that R-Tek engine is a Briggs & Stratton designed just for Toro. As K-B said you will need the model and spec numbers (probably one long number) on a sticker, and go through the Toro website for the parts.


----------



## jpkeller55 (Feb 20, 2011)

The sticker that had the Toro serial number is gone. There was another sticker on the unit that listed the engine as Model 98-7007; Family WL4XS-1415AA. I will try the Toro website


----------

